# Some things are growing well in the raised beds



## Treacle (Aug 8, 2020)

Haven't done too bad with the raised beds this year but I cannot believe the wood louse. (I think they are  wood louse, grey with little legs), that have invaded the beds. I don't think they cause damage as I read they eat the vegetable debris. The orange wild flowers have really grown this year - I'm not sure what they are.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Aug 8, 2020)

Those wildflowers are gorgeous!
The grass is, too!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 8, 2020)

Just love the variety of things you have on the go, Treacle!

Those flowers look a lot like Bleeding Hearts, and the chili peppers and tomatoes look so darn yummy!


----------



## Treacle (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks @Aunt Marg. I think the small cucumber was overtaken by some spuds I put in the other bed but really pleased with them 'cos I bought some shop rooster potatoes, chitted 6 and have quite a few and they taste good. I also like to grow some toms from the seeds of a bought tomato just makes me feel good that I'm not wasting and that I'm making use of what's put  here for us (if that makes sense)'  Since I can't send you any I thought this might do. It may take some time though!!!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 8, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Thanks @Aunt Marg. I think the small cucumber was overtaken by some spuds I put in the other bed but really pleased with them 'cos I bought some shop rooster potatoes, chitted 6 and have quite a few and they taste good. I also like to grow some toms from the seeds of a bought tomato just makes me feel good that I'm not wasting and that I'm making use of what's put  here for us (if that makes sense)'  Since I can't send you any I thought this might do. It may take some time though!!!!!!!


Just love taking seeds from store-bought vegetables and planting them! I feel the same as you, what a good feeling it is.

That GIF... ROFLMAO!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 8, 2020)

@Treacle your tomatoes look great. Mine took quite a hit with the high heat and humid conditions. Those raised beds must make it easier to weed and take care of. Is the frame work wood? Did you make them yourself? I pretty sure the deer would make quick work of those beautiful flowers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2020)

Your plants and flowers look great @Treacle , I admire your dedication and green thumb.  I gave up on growing veggies and flowers years ago, got lazy and didn't have much success....too much work and my soil is very poor, also each year is hotter and drier with little help from Mother Nature.  But nothing tastes better than home grown, and  I always loved colorful flowers.  I have a pot of silk flowers by my front step, and that's about it for me nowadays.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Haven't done too bad with the raised beds this year but I cannot believe the wood louse. (I think they are  wood louse, grey with little legs), that have invaded the beds. I don't think they cause damage as I read they eat the vegetable debris. The orange wild flowers have really grown this year - I'm not sure what they are.


Treacle have you tried using Cedar to make the raised beds to keep the horrible wood lice away ?


----------



## Treacle (Aug 9, 2020)

@hollydolly 
Will try that. Never seen so many.


----------



## Treacle (Aug 9, 2020)

@Ruth n Jersey 

Thank you. Raised beds are not of wood (wish they were). The beds were easy to assemble and they make it  much easier to work. Digging up spuds out of clay soil one year was not easy. But in the raised beds  I keep a veg diary so I have 'crop rotation'. Even if I just grew in pots I would have a go. I just find it fascinating that one little tomato seed can produce what it does, and watching it grow really amazes me.
Will post a few pics of my spuds and toms and 1 cucumber (hoping for more) a little later. Peas have finished now but they were great. I eat them raw.  Thanks again for your kind response☺


----------



## Treacle (Aug 11, 2020)

Just updating with pic of 2 cucumbers. Was I surprised. Thought I had one but another was hiding under the leaf.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 11, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Just updating with pic of 2 cucumbers. Was I surprised. Thought I had one but another was hiding under the leaf.


Yummy! Looks so tasty, Treacle!


----------



## Treacle (Aug 11, 2020)

It was so hot today @Aunt Marg  and @Pinky I certainly don't feel as cool as a cucumber.  Willing to share as I was so surprised to find another. I am so blessed


----------



## Treacle (Aug 16, 2020)

A few spuds from the raised bed. All grown from shop bought Rooster potatoes and my cucumber which I'll pick later as it tends to go a bit softer that shop bought ones even if I put it in the fridge.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 16, 2020)

Treacle said:


> A few spuds from the raised bed. All grown from shop bought Rooster potatoes and my cucumber which I'll pick later as it tends to go a bit softer that shop bought ones even if I put it in the fridge.


What's time is supper tonight, Treacle? 🍽


----------



## Treacle (Aug 16, 2020)

@Aunt Marg 
Just trying to organise our drinks.   Just can't seem to get the hang of this


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 16, 2020)

Treacle said:


> @Aunt Marg
> Just trying to organise our drinks.   Just can't seem to get the hang of this


Love it, Treacle! 

If you have no such luck popping that cap, I'm more than good with sticking with G&T! LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)

Treacle said:


> A few spuds from the raised bed. All grown from shop bought Rooster potatoes and my cucumber which I'll pick later as it tends to go a bit softer that shop bought ones even if I put it in the fridge.


Those potatoes are pretty.


----------



## Treacle (Aug 24, 2020)

Picked a few tomatoes, more to come


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 24, 2020)

@Treacle those tomatoes are beautiful.  Jersey tomatoes this year are terrible. I manage to get enough for salads or sandwiches but thats about it. What varieties do you buy? Have you tried heirlooms? 
I tried them and thought they were over rated. I'll stick to my Big Boys,Early Girls  and cherry tomatoes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Picked a few tomatoes, more to come


Delish!

You and Ruth n Jersey, are the green-thumbs on the forum!


----------



## Treacle (Aug 24, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Treacle those tomatoes are beautiful.  Jersey tomatoes this year are terrible. I manage to get enough for salads or sandwiches but thats about it. What varieties do you buy? Have you tried heirlooms?
> I tried them and thought they were over rated. I'll stick to my Big Boys,Early Girls  and cherry tomatoes.


Thanks @Ruth n Jersey. I noted down that this year I planted Ailso Craig. I was lucky because I put some in one bed and we had a frost. I had no fleece but covered them with plastic domes. They survived and have produced. It might seem strange but I talked to them, I was determined they would survive.Other years I have planted Tumbling Tom Red, Moneymaker, Alicante,  Orkado F1.  The greenhouse blew down so I am pleased they have done so well in the beds this year and I think they are a good tomato. I haven't tried heirlooms or Big Boys, Early Girls, but thanks again I will make a note of them.


----------



## Treacle (Aug 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Delish!
> 
> You and Ruth n Jersey, are the green-thumbs on the forum!


@Aunt Marg and others

Decided to have a Tom Fest. All welcome. Fancy dress a must. Got mine.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

Treacle said:


> @Aunt Marg and others
> 
> Decided to have a Tom Fest. All welcome. Fancy dress a must. Got mine.


ROFLMAO!

Count me in, Treacle!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

Treacle said:


> @Aunt Marg and others
> 
> Decided to have a Tom Fest. All welcome. Fancy dress a must. Got mine.


A few G&T's, Treacle, and I'll show you a few dance moves you haven't seen before! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Treacle (Aug 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> A few G&T's, Treacle, and I'll show you a few dance moves you haven't seen before! ROFLMAO!


Way to go @Aunt Marg. I could show you a few moves and that's before the G&T hour (I mean hours)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Way to go @Aunt Marg. I could show you a few moves and that's before the G&T hour (I mean hours)


I can see it now, Treacle, we'd have a ball!


----------



## Treacle (Aug 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can see it now, Treacle, we'd have a ball!


Exactly@ Aunt Marg I knew you would think my bean dance was one of sophistication and worthy of being taken to a ball. 
However I do have my second dance, I've been taking lessons from a pro.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 24, 2020)

I have very little room to plant anything, but have 4 tomato plants in back. I went to pick one, and was astonished at its size. It weighed 17 ounces!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Exactly@ Aunt Marg I knew you would think my bean dance was one of sophistication and worthy of being taken to a ball.
> However I do have my second dance, I've been taking lessons from a pro.


Here's the dance I'm working on! LOL!


----------



## Treacle (Aug 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Here's the dance I'm working on! LOL!


@Aunt Marg - Just seen it, it is hilarious, not sure I can sleep with that image in my head. So so funny. But hey what a mover, the hip movement is quite impressive. Think a belt or a pair of braces might be a good xmas present. Just can't stop laughing, my eyes are watering with tears of laughter. Brilliant.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

Treacle said:


> @Aunt Marg - Just seen it, it is hilarious, not sure I can sleep with that image in my head. So so funny. But hey what a mover, the hip movement is quite impressive. Think a belt or a pair of braces might be a good xmas present. Just can't stop laughing, my eyes are watering with tears of laughter. Brilliant.


ROFLMAO!

What a dance party it would be, Treacle! 

Believe me, when you witness me do the elephant tweak, you'll be sure to have nightmares after!


----------



## Myquest55 (Aug 24, 2020)

Your garden looks terrific!  Well done.  The wild flowers are nothing like bleeding hearts, sorry to say.  You don't say where you are but they look a lot like the crocosmia we used to have in the vacant lot next door in Scotland.  (they grow from a bulb)  Leaves are similar to day lillies but the photo is too far away to make a definitive identification.  Since moving into our new house, I have had to look up a LOT of plants to figure out what they are!  Let us know if you find out.  Enjoy the dance party!  Sounds like great fun


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2020)

Treacle said:


> @Aunt Marg and others
> 
> Decided to have a Tom Fest. All welcome. Fancy dress a must. Got mine.


----------



## Treacle (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks @Myquest55. I looked up your suggestion and it is Crocosmia. It seems to grow more profusely each year but I really like the vibrant colour. I'm in the South West , Swindon, England. Thanks again  ☺


----------



## Treacle (Aug 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> What a dance party it would be, Treacle!
> 
> Believe me, when you witness me do the elephant tweak, you'll be sure to have nightmares after!


@Aunt Marg


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 25, 2020)

Treacle said:


> @Aunt Marg


All tuckered out! LOL!

That is so perfect, Treacle!


----------



## Treacle (Sep 22, 2020)

All tomatoes picked now. Probably 2X the amount in the pictures. That was from 10 seeds!!! Beds are all put to bed now but I need to repair a couple of the coverings. All spring seeds planted in pots in what was the greenhouse area.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 22, 2020)

Forgot to add that this year I found it difficult to lift heavy bags of compost so I saw this and have used it. Found it on Amazon. Lightweight squares that expand when put in water. Have only used it for the spring plants so will let you know the outcome. It comes in smaller packs. (10Litres). Just thought this might be useful to others.  ☺


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2020)

@Treacle, what a magnificent harvest! 

Your beds are so neat; I love your garden. I would love to see your pots/ornamental area when it's in bloom.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 22, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> @Treacle, what a magnificent harvest!
> 
> Your beds are so neat; I love your garden. I would love to see your pots/ornamental area when it's in bloom.


Thankyou @RadishRose  Will keep you updated. I like order and neatness and like to always make the best of what I have so when the greenhouse blew down, I thought I could make use of the area. I also like to make do and mend. Think I got that from being brought up by my grandparents who lived and fought in WW2. (Not grandma but grandfather)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 22, 2020)

Treacle said:


> All tomatoes picked now. Probably 2X the amount in the pictures. That was from 10 seeds!!! Beds are all put to bed now but I need to repair a couple of the coverings. All spring seeds planted in pots in what was the greenhouse area.View attachment 123843View attachment 123844View attachment 123845View attachment 123846


HELLO, homemade marinara sauce!

So yummy looking, Treacle!


----------



## Treacle (Sep 22, 2020)

@Aunt Marg ....Marinara sauce exciting can't wait but is it fattening?   Just asking???


----------



## MickaC (Sep 22, 2020)

Treacle said:


> All tomatoes picked now. Probably 2X the amount in the pictures. That was from 10 seeds!!! Beds are all put to bed now but I need to repair a couple of the coverings. All spring seeds planted in pots in what was the greenhouse area.View attachment 123843View attachment 123844View attachment 123845View attachment 123846


Your post got me super excited, looking forward to my raised garden, planter gardening for next year. My raised, 3, 4x4ft areas are filled, ready to settle over the winter, have 7 half barrels in the back on my cement patio, which i've used for flowers, may do garden planting in them as well......plus i have some metal wash tubs that will get planted.
Your raised and planter gardens are fantastic.

Had done some raised and planter gardening along with the standard garden on the farm, worked out very well.

Can't wait till spring in 7 months......ENJOYED your post and the rewards of your labour.......BIG TIME.......THANKS.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 22, 2020)

Treacle said:


> @Aunt Marg ....Marinara sauce exciting can't wait but is it fattening?View attachment 123897View attachment 123898   Just asking???


Not fattening at all, Treacle! LOL!

Just tomatoes, lots of fresh garlic, and tomato paste if you so wish (I always do). One of the tastiest and easiest sauces one can make. 

So tasty you'll be doing the shimmy!


----------



## bowmore (Sep 22, 2020)

I have a limited planting area, but put in 4 one gallon plants each year. I found a variety called Bobcat along with Celebrity. The other day I picked a tomato from the Bobcat plant and it weighed 17 ounces! That was a tomato !
The thing I like best about our tomatoes, is there are few seeds in them, as opposed the supermarket ones that are full of seeds and pulp


----------



## Treacle (Sep 23, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Your post got me super excited, looking forward to my raised garden, planter gardening for next year. My raised, 3, 4x4ft areas are filled, ready to settle over the winter, have 7 half barrels in the back on my cement patio, which i've used for flowers, may do garden planting in them as well......plus i have some metal wash tubs that will get planted.
> Your raised and planter gardens are fantastic.
> 
> Had done some raised and planter gardening along with the standard garden on the farm, worked out very well.
> ...


Looking forward to some pictures from you @MickaC . Very exciting. I love growing the seeds and watching the different stages. I am at my most peaceful when I'm growing and gardening.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 23, 2020)

bowmore said:


> I have a limited planting area, but put in 4 one gallon plants each year. I found a variety called Bobcat along with Celebrity. The other day I picked a tomato from the Bobcat plant and it weighed 17 ounces! That was a tomato !
> The thing I like best about our tomatoes, is there are few seeds in them, as opposed the supermarket ones that are full of seeds and pulp


That was a tomato! What type do you plant


----------



## bowmore (Sep 23, 2020)

Treacle said:


> That was a tomato! What type do you plant


I planted 2 Bobcat and 2 Celebrity tomato plants


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 23, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Looking forward to some pictures from you @MickaC . Very exciting. I love growing the seeds and watching the different stages. *I am at my most peaceful when I'm growing and gardening*.


And me the same, Treacle.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 23, 2020)

Treacle said:


> That was a tomato! What type do you plant


The perfect nearly 1 lb monster was from the Bobcat plant. It was perfectly delicious too, with sweet firm pulp and hardly any seeds. The rings of tomato slices exactly fit the big burger buns.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 23, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> The perfect nearly 1 lb monster was from the Bobcat plant. It was perfectly delicious too, with sweet firm pulp and hardly any seeds. The rings of tomato slices exactly fit the big burger buns.


Will be looking at planting that for next year thanks @Kayelle


----------

